# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit 2017

## kuukanko

TKL:n johtokunta päätti kokouksessaan 23.11.2016 tilata neljä kappaletta kaksiakselisia Volvo 8908 RLE linja-autoja. Listatekstin mukaan TKL hankkii vuonna 2017 myös telibusseja, mutta niiden osalta hankinnan valmistelu edellyttää vielä tilaajataholta saatavaa tarkennusta.

----------


## Miska

> TKL:n johtokunta päätti kokouksessaan 23.11.2016 tilata neljä kappaletta kaksiakselisia Volvo 8908 RLE linja-autoja. Listatekstin mukaan TKL hankkii vuonna 2017 myös telibusseja, mutta niiden osalta hankinnan valmistelu edellyttää vielä tilaajataholta saatavaa tarkennusta.


Listatekstin mukaan TKL:n ensi vuoden investointeihin on varattu 3 miljoonaa euroa, joten jäljelle jäävällä 2,1 miljoonalla eurolla hankittaneen n. 8 - 9 teliautoa. Yhden pätkän hinta on reilut 220 000 euroa, teliauto lienee n. 10 % kalliimpi.

----------


## kuukanko

TKL:n telibussien tarjouspyyntö on nyt julkaistu. Telejä hankitaan tänä vuonna 5 - 9 ja tilaus jaetaan kahdelle eri toimittajalle niin, että kokonaisedullisemmalta toimittajalta busseja hankitaan enemmän. Bussien on oltava toimitettuna viimeistään 27.12.2017. Lisäksi hankinta sisältää option vastaavien bussien lisähankinnasta vuosina 2018 ja 2019, kumpanakin vuonna 0 - 12 bussia.

----------


## PepeB

> TKL:n telibussien tarjouspyyntö on nyt julkaistu. Telejä hankitaan tänä vuonna 5 - 9 ja tilaus jaetaan kahdelle eri toimittajalle niin, että kokonaisedullisemmalta toimittajalta busseja hankitaan enemmän. Bussien on oltava toimitettuna viimeistään 27.12.2017. Lisäksi hankinta sisältää option vastaavien bussien lisähankinnasta vuosina 2018 ja 2019, kumpanakin vuonna 0 - 12 bussia.


Lähteekö vanhimmat teli-Scaniat pois tieltä? :o

----------


## Bussimies

Jokos Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen ja/tai Paunun kalustohankinnat linjoille 6 ja 21 ovat tiedossa? (Muuallakin kun kyseisten firmojen sisällä)

----------


## kuukanko

> TKL:n telibussien tarjouspyyntö on nyt julkaistu. Telejä hankitaan tänä vuonna 5 - 9 ja tilaus jaetaan kahdelle eri toimittajalle niin, että kokonaisedullisemmalta toimittajalta busseja hankitaan enemmän. Bussien on oltava toimitettuna viimeistään 27.12.2017. Lisäksi hankinta sisältää option vastaavien bussien lisähankinnasta vuosina 2018 ja 2019, kumpanakin vuonna 0 - 12 bussia.


Jälki-ilmoituksen mukaan 2017 hankinnat suoritetaan Volvo Finland Ab:lta. 2018-2019 hankinnat suoritetaan Volvo Finland Ab:lta tai/ja Solaris Bus & Coach S.A.:lta, jos tätä tarjottua bussityyppiä hankitaan vuosina 2018-2019.

Jälki-ilmoituksesta voisi tulkita, että vuoden 2017 hankintojen arvo on 2 miljoonaa euroa, mikä tarkoittaisi 8 - 9 bussia.

----------


## Zambo

> Lähteekö vanhimmat teli-Scaniat pois tieltä? :o


Siitä niin huutamaan https://huutokaupat.com/fi/haku/#/?term=scala

Autot 236, 237 ja 240 löytyy listalta.

----------


## PepeB

> Siitä niin huutamaan https://huutokaupat.com/fi/haku/#/?term=scala
> 
> Autot 236, 237 ja 240 löytyy listalta.


Auton 236:n "ominaisuudet" teettivät kyllä päivän naurut  :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

> Jälki-ilmoituksen mukaan 2017 hankinnat suoritetaan Volvo Finland Ab:lta. 2018-2019 hankinnat suoritetaan Volvo Finland Ab:lta tai/ja Solaris Bus & Coach S.A.:lta, jos tätä tarjottua bussityyppiä hankitaan vuosina 2018-2019.
> 
> Jälki-ilmoituksesta voisi tulkita, että vuoden 2017 hankintojen arvo on 2 miljoonaa euroa, mikä tarkoittaisi 8 - 9 bussia.


Mitenkähän autojen numerointi sitten menee tulevina vuosina, kun kaiketi jo tämän vuoden uutuudet täyttävät 0xx-sarjan viimeistä numeroa myöten? Että mennäänköhän sitten 1xx-sarjan puolelle? Ainakin sen alkupäässä lie jotain huoltoajoneuvoja. No, ehkäpä Kallella on jo jokin ajatus asiasta?  :Smile:

----------


## Bussimies

> Mitenkähän autojen numerointi sitten menee tulevina vuosina, kun kaiketi jo tämän vuoden uutuudet täyttävät 0xx-sarjan viimeistä numeroa myöten? Että mennäänköhän sitten 1xx-sarjan puolelle? Ainakin sen alkupäässä lie jotain huoltoajoneuvoja. No, ehkäpä Kallella on jo jokin ajatus asiasta?


Kun nyt numerointi tuli puheeksi, niin miksi ihmeessä samaan sarjaan kuuluvia käytettyjä/uusia busseja on numeroitu/numeroidaan hyppien eikä peräkanaa? Viittaan Solaris-niveliin 76 ja 80 (ei esim. 76 ja 77), jokeri-Volvoihin 67-69, 71 (välissä 8500-korinen 70), 2016 hankitut uudet Volvot 58-59, 61-66 (mikä auto on 60 tai miksi se hypättiin välistä?).

Sinänsä merkityksettömiä detaljeja, jotka kiinnostavat vain harrastajia, mutta kiinnostaa onko tuossa jokin logiikka taustalla. Itse ajattelisin, että kalusto on helpompi kokonaisuus hahmottaa, jos numerot menevät peräkanaa yksi autotyyppi kerrallaan kyseisenä hankintavuonna. Onko muuten huolto- ja muusta kalustosta jotakin listausta saatavilla jossain? Olen itse bongannut ainakin TKL:n huoltoauton 104 ja aikanaan Länskäriltä hankitun pikkubussin 160.

----------


## kalle.

> Kun nyt numerointi tuli puheeksi, niin miksi ihmeessä samaan sarjaan kuuluvia käytettyjä/uusia busseja on numeroitu/numeroidaan hyppien eikä peräkanaa? Viittaan Solaris-niveliin 76 ja 80 (ei esim. 76 ja 77), jokeri-Volvoihin 67-69, 71 (välissä 8500-korinen 70), 2016 hankitut uudet Volvot 58-59, 61-66


Periaatteessa käytetään aina pienin vapaana olevan numero, mutta investointisuunnitelmaa tehdessä pitää edellisenä vuonna arpoa mahdollisille investoinneille jo numerot valmiiksi. Ja aina arpa ei osu siihen että se auto tulisi ensimmäisenä joka on investointisuunnitelmassa ensimmäisenä. Monesti autotarvekin muuttuu kesken kauden, kun tilaaja muuttaa autopäiviä/kalustotyyppejä. 60 numeron auto jätetty väliin koska on jo auto rekisterillä TKL-60 ja se olisi sotkenut jos olisi ollut kylkinumerolla 60 joku toinen auto. Itse asiassa voisi olla syytä muuttaa auton TKL-60 numeroksi 60.
Aiemmin alkupään yksi- ja kaksinumeroisia ei voinut käyttää koska niitä numeroita oli varattuna kaupungin muulle kalustolle, mutta tietojärjestelmien eriyttämisen jälkeen se on mahdollistunut.
101-110 numeroilla kuten 200-202 numeroilla on työautoja ja trukki. 1xx-työautot saavat väistää 2xx kun bussien numerot saavuttaa 1xx. 160 on myyty jotain vuosia sitten Treduun, siitä ei tietoa, onko siellä vielä vai jatkanut matkaansa eteenpäin. Siis: logiikka on ja se liityy vahvasti kirjanpitoon/investointisuunnitelmaan ja sen jälkeen täytetään aina pienin vapaana oleva numero.

----------


## Bussimies

> Periaatteessa käytetään aina pienin vapaana olevan numero, mutta investointisuunnitelmaa tehdessä pitää edellisenä vuonna arpoa mahdollisille investoinneille jo numerot valmiiksi. Ja aina arpa ei osu siihen että se auto tulisi ensimmäisenä joka on investointisuunnitelmassa ensimmäisenä. Monesti autotarvekin muuttuu kesken kauden, kun tilaaja muuttaa autopäiviä/kalustotyyppejä. 60 numeron auto jätetty väliin koska on jo auto rekisterillä TKL-60 ja se olisi sotkenut jos olisi ollut kylkinumerolla 60 joku toinen auto. Itse asiassa voisi olla syytä muuttaa auton TKL-60 numeroksi 60.
> Aiemmin alkupään yksi- ja kaksinumeroisia ei voinut käyttää koska niitä numeroita oli varattuna kaupungin muulle kalustolle, mutta tietojärjestelmien eriyttämisen jälkeen se on mahdollistunut.
> 101-110 numeroilla kuten 200-202 numeroilla on työautoja ja trukki. 1xx-työautot saavat väistää 2xx kun bussien numerot saavuttaa 1xx. 160 on myyty jotain vuosia sitten Treduun, siitä ei tietoa, onko siellä vielä vai jatkanut matkaansa eteenpäin. Siis: logiikka on ja se liityy vahvasti kirjanpitoon/investointisuunnitelmaan ja sen jälkeen täytetään aina pienin vapaana oleva numero.


Kiitos selvennyksestä, suoraan hevosen suusta  :Smile:  . Itselle tuo logiikka ei olisi kyllä auennut ilman selvennystä, mutta nyt kun sen tietää, kyllä se ihan järkeen käy. Tietysti jos käytetylle kalustolle olisi aikanaan päätetty antaa eri numerot kuin muulle kalustolle (esim. alkupäästä 1-99) ja uudet autot olisi numeroitu 100-sarjaan, olisi uusien autojen numerointi nykyistä yhtenäisempää. Tämä toki olisi vaatinut joitakin uudelleennumerointeja.

Hyvää ja selkeää nykyisessä systeemissä on tietysti se, että numerointi ja kaluston määrä vastaavat toisiaan (lopputilanteessa, ei vielä kun seassa on 200- ja 600-sarjan kalustoa), mikä varmasti selkeyttää asioita mm. kirjanpidollisesti.

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Periaatteessa käytetään aina pienin vapaana olevan numero, mutta investointisuunnitelmaa tehdessä pitää edellisenä vuonna arpoa mahdollisille investoinneille jo numerot valmiiksi. Ja aina arpa ei osu siihen että se auto tulisi ensimmäisenä joka on investointisuunnitelmassa ensimmäisenä. Monesti autotarvekin muuttuu kesken kauden, kun tilaaja muuttaa autopäiviä/kalustotyyppejä. 60 numeron auto jätetty väliin koska on jo auto rekisterillä TKL-60 ja se olisi sotkenut jos olisi ollut kylkinumerolla 60 joku toinen auto. Itse asiassa voisi olla syytä muuttaa auton TKL-60 numeroksi 60.
> Aiemmin alkupään yksi- ja kaksinumeroisia ei voinut käyttää koska niitä numeroita oli varattuna kaupungin muulle kalustolle, mutta tietojärjestelmien eriyttämisen jälkeen se on mahdollistunut.
> 101-110 numeroilla kuten 200-202 numeroilla on työautoja ja trukki. 1xx-työautot saavat väistää 2xx kun bussien numerot saavuttaa 1xx. 160 on myyty jotain vuosia sitten Treduun, siitä ei tietoa, onko siellä vielä vai jatkanut matkaansa eteenpäin. Siis: logiikka on ja se liityy vahvasti kirjanpitoon/investointisuunnitelmaan ja sen jälkeen täytetään aina pienin vapaana oleva numero.



Nyky systeemi on todella sekava tässä numeroinnissa,siinä mielessä että ennen tiesi jos alkoi numerolla 2 niin auto oli teli. 6 alkavat olivat pätkiä ja nivelet alkoi nelosella. olikin liian selkeä systeemi varmaan. Nyt ei tiedä yhtään että minkä tyyppinen auto on kyseessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vantaan Volvolla (Osumakujalla) seisoi tänään ainakin yksi uusi Tampereen tilaajaväreissä oleva 8900.

----------


## SD202

> Vantaan Volvolla (Osumakujalla) seisoi tänään ainakin yksi uusi Tampereen tilaajaväreissä oleva 8900.


Taisi olla sama, joka oli eilen klo 16 aikaan Vantaan Juhanilantien katsastusasemalla kahden muun 8900:n kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jokos Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteen ja/tai Paunun kalustohankinnat linjoille 6 ja 21 ovat tiedossa?


Molemmille on tullut uusia Volvoja.

----------


## Zetor

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle tulee kaksi VDL Citeaa:
http://vdlbus.fi/2017/06/20/pirkanmaan

----------


## Eppu

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne #1 on Volvo 8900LE, rekisteri EON-381. Ilmeisesti uudet numeroitu sitten tästä ylöspäin kun ainakin jossain fb:ssä olleessa kuvassa näkyi myös #4. Saavatkohan jo talossa olevat katurit sitten uudet kylkinumerot? No, pianhan tämä selviää...

----------


## Elias

Nekalassa on jo ainakin kaksin kappalein Paunun tulevia kulkijoita kutoselle, #111 ja #112. Eivät näemmä ole vielä rekisterissä.

----------


## J_J

Kolme, koska 110 on hallissa. Hyvältä näyttää uusi auto, jonka vasen takakulma vajonnut "tonttiin". Tarkoittanee, että tyynyistä ilmat kateissa...

----------


## Bussimies

Ja TKL:n uusien Volvo-telien lisäksi tällä viikolla on Tampereelle luovutettu myös kaksi uutta VDL Citea LLE:tä, joista toinen Suomen 500. uutena hankittu VDL.

http://vdlbus.fi/2017/11/27/suomen-v...-pirkanmaalle/

Myös TKL:n Volvojen joukossa oli mukana merkkipaalulukuja: 100. Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteeseen toimitettu ja 50. TKL:lle toimitettu Volvo 8900LE.

https://www.facebook.com/VolvoBussit...22107604681299

----------


## killerpop

> Myös TKL:n Volvojen joukossa oli mukana merkkipaalulukuja: 100. Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteeseen toimitettu ja 50. TKL:lle toimitettu Volvo 8900LE.


Tarina toki ei kerro, oliko kyseessä yksi ja sama auto. Mutta jos ajatellaan nuo TKL:n toimitukset numerojärjestyksessä, niin 50. olis TKL #103.
Ennen tätä luovutusta, 8900LE-autoja oli kaiketi seuraavasti
- Länsilinjat 25 kpl (yhtä käytettynä hankittua ei pidä laskea)
- Paunu 17 kpl
- Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 5 kpl
- TKL 46 kpl
...joten 100. Tampereelle toimitettu olisi ollut TKL #106.

Joskus aikoinaan TKL #349 oli 50. Volvo-nivelbussi Tampereella, 100. Suomessa, ainakin autoon teipattujen mainosten perusteella. Tuon jälkimmäisen väittämää ei ole tullut tarkistettua mistään.

----------


## kalle.

> Tarina toki ei kerro, oliko kyseessä yksi ja sama auto. Mutta jos ajatellaan nuo TKL:n toimitukset numerojärjestyksessä, niin 50. olis TKL #103.
> Ennen tätä luovutusta, 8900LE-autoja oli kaiketi seuraavasti
> - Länsilinjat 25 kpl (yhtä käytettynä hankittua ei pidä laskea)
> - Paunu 17 kpl
> - Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 5 kpl
> - TKL 46 kpl
> ...joten 100. Tampereelle toimitettu olisi ollut TKL #106.
> 
> Joskus aikoinaan TKL #349 oli 50. Volvo-nivelbussi Tampereella, 100. Suomessa, ainakin autoon teipattujen mainosten perusteella. Tuon jälkimmäisen väittämää ei ole tullut tarkistettua mistään.


Ihan numerojärjestyksessä autot ei käyttöön tulleet, vaan Tampereen 100. 8900 on TKL100 ja TKL:n 50. 8900 on TKL 101

----------

